# Missouri Counties and Restrictions



## dndweeks

After a short break, hubby and I are shopping for property again in Missouri. We would like to purchase 20+ acres and begin preparing it for our eventual habitation. Since we don't know how much longer it will be before we're able to move permanently, we would like to build a small cabin on the property so we have somewhere to stay during our visits to the property. We'll be doing the bulk of the building ourselves but have concerns about restrictions.

Any recommendations on counties we should check out?

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMike

You will find the rural counties much more relaxed in terms of restrictions. Greene county has lots of restrictions. That is where Springfield Mo is. Stay away from the Branson area, lots of restrictions. 

Lawrence county is nice, just west of Springfield, no restrictions and cheap land taxes here.


----------



## badlander

Macon county is pretty lax. The only restriction we are aware of is that an over the hill outlet has to be 100 feet from a property line.


----------



## KCFLY

Just avoid the big cities and most rural counties are very relaxed in regards to restrictions. What part of the state do you prefer at this point?


----------



## big rockpile

Dallas county is nice, right now we are in Laclede now just not the same. I've only visited but like Texas and Ozark counties.

All these counties are hilly, rocky and can be isolated and clansy. You might want to watch building a Cabin and being gone don't do much good to lock and it might get burnt down.

big rockpile


----------



## dndweeks

KCFLY said:


> Just avoid the big cities and most rural counties are very relaxed in regards to restrictions. What part of the state do you prefer at this point?



We aren't really interested in anything around the KC or St. Louis area. Anything within a couple hours east of Springfield or just to the north or west of Springfield would be preferable, but we're still learning the area.


----------



## dndweeks

big rockpile said:


> Dallas county is nice, right now we are in Laclede now just not the same. I've only visited but like Texas and Ozark counties.
> 
> All these counties are hilly, rocky and can be isolated and clansy. You might want to watch building a Cabin and being gone don't do much good to lock and it might get burnt down.
> 
> big rockpile



Our hope was to purchase the property and be there 2-3 weekends per month. Building a small cabin would give us somewhere to stay during those weekends. Of course if there is a lot of problems with vandalism, we may need to re-think this plan altogether.


----------



## sunny225

I don't know where the vandalism or burning down cabins is happening but not in my area. 
It really helps to make friends in the neighborhood. We have a wonderful friend who helps us out & watches our place when we're out of town.


----------



## dndweeks

sunny225 said:


> I don't know where the vandalism or burning down cabins is happening but not in my area.
> It really helps to make friends in the neighborhood. We have a wonderful friend who helps us out & watches our place when we're out of town.


What county are you in?


----------



## sunny225

We are in southern Texas county. In the woods & hills.


----------



## Pony

Douglas County would be the most lax in all areas of concern.

Stay away from Green County if you can: Higher taxes, lots of yupster types looking to bring the city with them.


----------



## JLMissouri

Avoid any county with big cities and your good. Missouri is a great state. My parents had a house sit vacant with the exception of several months for 15 years and nobody broke into it until right before I moved into it. But 15 years is pretty good considering a motorcycle was parked where it could be seen from the window just asking for itself to be stolen.


----------



## Raymond James

Vandalism and especially burning down a building is not common. 

Do you like canoeing, fishing from john boats, hiking, horseback riding? Shannon County to be close to the Ozark National Scenic River. Not many jobs in the area and remote but it is a very nice area. 

Need to work off farm , want to be close to hospitals, like to be close to a lake then southern Ozark County. Hospitals in Mt Home Arkansas, Bull Shoals and Norfork lakes and the White river. 

Many good locations in Missouri. 

Besides the homestead what do you like to do? Go out to eat, go to movies, live theater, musical performances. Then you may want to pick an area closer to Springfield, Columbia, KC Metro and Springfield Metro, St Joseph, Jefferson City and Joplin. 

Lots of lakes and rivers especially in southern Missouri. 

I looked for a small town with a feed mill, lumbar yard, hardware, pharmacy, several small businesses, livestock auction, veterinarian, produce auction , butcher and an Amish community. I also needed to be close to job opportunities and wanted to be within 2 hours of a metro area for health care /shopping/ concerts. 

I ended up near Windsor Mo 9 miles from Whiteman Air Fore Base, 10 to the boat dock on Truman Lake, 16 to University of Central Missouri at Warrensburg - guest speakers, theater, music, football/sports, art shows.


----------



## tarbe

We have owned property in northern Ozark County for three years. I have a vehicle and a canoe on the property, along with a deck box with tools, tarps etc.

I also have 4 feeders and cameras, none of which are too far off the one 4-wheeler trail going through the place.

No vandalism yet. We are pretty remote, but locals have been known to wander through on rare occasions (per my cameras and an update from my one neighbor who talked with a fellow who lives a mile away who mentioned he saw feeders on my place).

We are 40 minutes from a Wal-Mart super center and about 90 minutes from Springfield. Just about right by our thinking.

Ozark is definitely lax when it comes to restrictions.


----------



## oldasrocks

big rockpile said:


> Dallas county is nice, right now we are in Laclede now just not the same. I've only visited but like Texas and Ozark counties.
> 
> All these counties are hilly, rocky and can be isolated and clansy. You might want to watch building a Cabin and being gone don't do much good to lock and it might get burnt down.
> 
> big rockpile


Rock, whats wrong with Laclede couty. We like it here. Lebanon has most everything we need and Springfield is close for anything else. People are friendly and traffic isn't too bad.

DNDweeks, Why not buy a camper and find someplace safe to park it when you're not on the property? These days campers are cheap.


----------



## dndweeks

oldasrocks said:


> Rock, whats wrong with Laclede couty. We like it here. Lebanon has most everything we need and Springfield is close for anything else. People are friendly and traffic isn't too bad.
> 
> DNDweeks, Why not buy a camper and find someplace safe to park it when you're not on the property? These days campers are cheap.


We considered a camper, but felt a small cabin would be better for a few reasons.

1. We would have somewhere to stay during work trips to the property.
2. When we are able to make a permanent move to the property, we could live in the cabin while our main house is built.
3. We expect to have regular visitors once we're settled and a guest cabin would be nice to have since we don't plan to build a big main house that would have a lot of extra room for guests.
4. The cabin could serve as an office for hubby's job.


----------



## Guest

Saint Francois, Madison, Iron, Reynolds, Washington Counties..all great places to live, IMHO..beware of town limits...live in a county...the only restrictions that I know of is permits for waste water systems..lagoons, septic, compost, outhouses..all good, but need to be inspected initially..


----------



## thestartupman

I second Laclede county, we have been here 2 years now, and haven't found any thing about it that we don't like.


----------



## badlander

I've heard of breakins on campers around Elmer. Local hooligans mostly. The meth problem is real so use common sense when it comes to protecting your belongings and you will do fine. When in doubt, lock it up is our motto.

We commuted for 4 years, early on only here every other weekend. In the beginning we had problems with things coming up missing. Rakes, hoses, somebody pulled three rows of Vidalia onions I was babying along. We had gas siphoned out of our generator. Just piddly stuff. We suspected an Amish neighbor and his kids and sure enough the petty thefts stopped when he moved and we started retiring and being at the farm more. What we learned is the longer you can be there the better and when you aren't there, lock up everything. And I do mean everything.

I also agree with the post about making friends with your neighbors and start an you watch my property and I'll watch yours agreement with them. You can also ask the local county mounties to do some extra patrols when you aren't there.


----------



## dickenkv

We have a great piece of land in a Franklin County which is close to St. Louis. They have some restrictions, but I haven't found them to be too bad. Our neighbors have been great and we haven't had anything stolen. Actually looking to sell since we bought a farm further south. If interested at all, or if you have any other questions about our experience, just let me know. Good luck.

http://www.cbgundaker.com/property/details/106884/MLS-14001657/0-Mill-Rock-Road-Gerald-MO-63037.aspx?SearchID=3359800&RowNum=1&StateID=31&RegionID=0&IsRegularPS=True&IsSold=False


----------



## dndweeks

dickenkv said:


> We have a great piece of land in a Franklin County which is close to St. Louis. They have some restrictions, but I haven't found them to be too bad. Our neighbors have been great and we haven't had anything stolen. Actually looking to sell since we bought a farm further south. If interested at all, or if you have any other questions about our experience, just let me know. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.cbgundaker.com/property/details/106884/MLS-14001657/0-Mill-Rock-Road-Gerald-MO-63037.aspx?SearchID=3359800&RowNum=1&StateID=31&RegionID=0&IsRegularPS=True&IsSold=False


Beautiful property. We're just looking for something further southwest. 

Hope you find a buyer soon.


----------



## DenMacII

I'm pretty partial to Douglas County. We have good neighbors, and have met a lot of good people here. Prices are good, too.


----------



## dndweeks

DenMacII said:


> I'm pretty partial to Douglas County. We have good neighbors, and have met a lot of good people here. Prices are good, too.


I can understand you being partial to Douglas County. It's pretty country down there.


----------



## dickenkv

No problem on the property. FYI we just bought in Madison County which is south of STL. If you look at the crime rates they are pretty low down there and you are still close to Cape Girardeau and civilization. Pretty country down there....and cheap land when compared to anything closer to STL. I know you're thinking Southwest, but if you want to look elsewhere...


----------



## Pony

DenMacII said:


> I'm pretty partial to Douglas County. We have good neighbors, and have met a lot of good people here. Prices are good, too.


We've been encouraging them to join us here, Den.


----------



## big rockpile

oldasrocks said:


> Rock, whats wrong with Laclede couty. We like it here. Lebanon has most everything we need and Springfield is close for anything else. People are friendly and traffic isn't too bad.
> 
> DNDweeks, Why not buy a camper and find someplace safe to park it when you're not on the property? These days campers are cheap.


 Just too many people from St.Louis, not as friendly as across the river. Your right as far as Lebanon having everything. I hate driving in Lebanon with all the traffic but anymore any traffic makes me nervous and sick.

big rockpile


----------



## fritz

have to somewhat agree with Douglas county or Ozark County. we decided on Douglas also, but can't say too much about friends. We have found it difficult to find like minded folks over the past 3 years. But you also don't have the crap restrictions garbage on your own property... water is pretty good. Stay away from norwood, macomb up in that area which I believe is in wright county but C highway goes into douglas. The water table has dropped in much of that area and our well driller told us that they are having to go down twice if not 3 times deeper to get water in some places around there. Ours ended up being 350', had to be lined but good water. When we looked at property down in Oklahoma well drilling was the first thing we checked into and found areas down there where there is no water...


----------



## fritz

big rockpile said:


> Just too many people from St.Louis, not as friendly as across the river. Your right as far as Lebanon having everything. I hate driving in Lebanon with all the traffic but anymore any traffic makes me nervous and sick.
> 
> big rockpile


Yes, I agree with laclede, I'd stay away from up that way and it's close to mil. base... think nuke activity.. Have a friend up there and wish he wasn't so close to that.


----------



## Pony

fritz said:


> have to somewhat agree with Douglas county or Ozark County. we decided on Douglas also, but can't say too much about friends. We have found it difficult to find like minded folks over the past 3 years. But you also don't have the crap restrictions garbage on your own property... water is pretty good. Stay away from norwood, macomb up in that area which I believe is in wright county but C highway goes into douglas. The water table has dropped in much of that area and our well driller told us that they are having to go down twice if not 3 times deeper to get water in some places around there. Ours ended up being 350', had to be lined but good water. When we looked at property down in Oklahoma well drilling was the first thing we checked into and found areas down there where there is no water...


I'm in Macomb, and am surprised and puzzled by your comments. We are in Douglas, and have not had a problem with our well at all. 

Also, we have fantastic neighbors, and are really quite pleased with our place.


----------



## grandma12703

We also lived in Douglas county for several years and would still be there if we hadn't had to move for DH job. We loved it! We got into a little church near Vanzant and made some awesome friends. We loved all of the country activities and would have stayed forever if we could have. We have even talked about going back at retirement.

We are now in Marie's county and like it too but I have to admit I sure miss my Woods.


----------



## tarbe

grandma12703 said:


> We have even talked about going back at retirement.



I think that is about the best endorsement a place can get!


Tim


----------



## farmerted

Just so you know Missouri has like the 2nd most counties of any state.


----------



## 65284

Avoid Boone County. Columbia is the county seat of Boone and is home to 3 colleges. Ergo, it's infested by nanny state leftists and their overbearing bureaucratic flunkies. 

Got a visit from one last week with the County Health Dept. Complaining about, and cited me for having, all of those buckets, (stacked in a shed) they were possible mosquito breeding sites, junk, (my bush hog, harrow, and disk) a pile of trash (my firewood stack) and those barrels setting around the barnyard, (half full cattle lick tubs) another skeeter breedin site. Oh yeah, also that pile of rotting weeds, my carefuly tended compost pile.


This ignorant young city girl didn't know her hands from her fanny about farming or the things needed to farm. This arrogant little snot informed me that if I didn't comply she would return with a crew, clean it up to her satisfaction, and charge the cost to my tax bill. 

I will get this citation quashed, but it's so darn annoying to have to put up with this sort of garbage from an desk jockey harassing folks trying to justify her job.


----------



## fritz

Pony said:


> I'm in Macomb, and am surprised and puzzled by your comments. We are in Douglas, and have not had a problem with our well at all.
> 
> Also, we have fantastic neighbors, and are really quite pleased with our place.


well howdy neighbor...

our well driller told us this, in particular was up around norwood. he is from seymour, and had said good thing we didn't live up in that area as some have gotten hard to drill due to the water table. 

we have good neighbors except 1. only one that is like minded though, and no other friends here that way.


----------



## fritz

65284 said:


> Avoid Boone County. Columbia is the county seat of Boone and is home to 3 colleges. Ergo, it's infested by nanny state leftists and their overbearing bureaucratic flunkies.
> 
> Got a visit from one last week with the County Health Dept. Complaining about, and cited me for having, all of those buckets, (stacked in a shed) they were possible mosquito breeding sites, junk, (my bush hog, harrow, and disk) a pile of trash (my firewood stack) and those barrels setting around the barnyard, (half full cattle lick tubs) another skeeter breedin site. Oh yeah, also that pile of rotting weeds, my carefuly tended compost pile.
> 
> 
> This ignorant young city girl didn't know her hands from her fanny about farming or the things needed to farm. This arrogant little snot informed me that if I didn't comply she would return with a crew, clean it up to her satisfaction, and charge the cost to my tax bill.
> 
> I will get this citation quashed, but it's so darn annoying to have to put up with this sort of garbage from an desk jockey harassing folks trying to justify her job.



sounds so familiar, I had made the mistake of living in the nasty city of skank louis... was cited many times for my 'high weeds' which were bamboo (that the mo conservation dept recommended people plant) and my fish pond, which had fish in it and we used mosquito dunks, as mosquito sources becuase we didn't have moving water. stupid, stupid stupid people that is for sure.


----------



## Pony

fritz said:


> well howdy neighbor...
> 
> our well driller told us this, in particular was up around norwood. he is from seymour, and had said good thing we didn't live up in that area as some have gotten hard to drill due to the water table.
> 
> we have good neighbors except 1. only one that is like minded though, and no other friends here that way.


Hey, hope you can make our Homestead Weekend then. You'll meet like-minded folks and like-minded neighbors.


----------



## Aimee

when and where is this homesteading weekend? I am looking to move to the area and would love to go and meet everyone.


----------



## Aimee

I found the post by searching


----------



## Ken_B

Anyone have any info about Bates County (south of KC next to Kansas state line)? Thanks.


----------



## Awnry Abe

Ken_B said:


> Anyone have any info about Bates County (south of KC next to Kansas state line)? Thanks.



I live on the southern edge of Cass, just across the county line. I do a fair amount of commerce to/from there. What specifically do you want to know. I don't have any Intel on their government .


----------



## Ken_B

Awnry Abe said:


> I live on the southern edge of Cass, just across the county line. I do a fair amount of commerce to/from there. What specifically do you want to know. I don't have any Intel on their government .


I'm looking at some land a few miles south of Drexel. I was wondering about building codes and restrictions. I *think* Bates county rural areas have no restrictions/codes except possibly statewide septic/outhouse codes(?).

Trying to figure out how to determine positively that Bates has none.

Thanks.


----------



## Awnry Abe

Ken_B said:


> I'm looking at some land a few miles south of Drexel. I was wondering about building codes and restrictions. I *think* Bates county rural areas have no restrictions/codes except possibly statewide septic/outhouse codes(?).
> 
> Trying to figure out how to determine positively that Bates has none.
> 
> Thanks.


I just took a quick tour of their web site (www.batescounty.net) and did not see anything that lept off the terminal that smacked of "building permit". You may be assuming correctly. I would just peruse their small contact list and let your fingers do the walking.


----------



## obleo+6

We're in south central Ozark County and love it. No Restrictions, no building permits, burn our trash outside on non-windy days...zip, nada, zich, nothing to be concerned about. Land prices are good, taxes for 27 acres is 189.00 a YEAR! Water table a bit deep but we have a well and are doing fine...no problems.

We're about 90 mins from Springfield, 20 mins from Ava and just north of Gainesville. Wayyy off the main road and we have neighbors but we can't see them and they can't see us, but we watch out for each others "stuff" when one of us is gone. Good people here.

Wish we found this place 20 years ago, but I'll take what the good Lord gives me any time!

Hope you find your "perfect place".


----------



## frogmammy

My daughter lives right at the vernon/cedar county lines. Loves the area and it appears there isn't much in the way of restrictions. Area is a good location because larger towns...KC/Springfield/Joplin all just around an hour away.

Was looking at a place in Bates county, sadly, I took too long to move on it. Quite a few strip pits around...think I would have been in fishing heaven.

Mon


----------



## Pony

obleo+6 said:


> We're in south central Ozark County and love it. No Restrictions, no building permits, burn our trash outside on non-windy days...zip, nada, zich, nothing to be concerned about. Land prices are good, taxes for 27 acres is 189.00 a YEAR! Water table a bit deep but we have a well and are doing fine...no problems.
> 
> We're about 90 mins from Springfield, 20 mins from Ava and just north of Gainesville. Wayyy off the main road and we have neighbors but we can't see them and they can't see us, but we watch out for each others "stuff" when one of us is gone. Good people here.
> 
> Wish we found this place 20 years ago, but I'll take what the good Lord gives me any time!
> 
> Hope you find your "perfect place".


I wonder if I pass your place when I'm driving down 5 to Gville a couple of days a week... My main office is in Ava, and we live about 15 miles northeast of there.


----------



## Ken_B

Awnry Abe said:


> I just took a quick tour of their web site (www.batescounty.net) and did not see anything that lept off the terminal that smacked of "building permit". You may be assuming correctly. I would just peruse their small contact list and let your fingers do the walking.


Did some calling.

Good news #1: Bates County Clerk said there are NO codes/restrictions in rural Bates County.

Good news #2: Bates County Health Dept says that for >3 acres, you can do pretty much anything you want for wastewater disposal (lagoon, outhouse, composting toilet, etc.) as long as it isn't a nuisance or runs off onto someone else's property. If you go with a septic system it needs to be installed by a state licensed installer (but...no one will come verify that it was so if you install your own septic you will probably be fine...unless you screw it up). This is good news because I want to use composting toilet and a greywater field.

3rd call was for electric. The land has 2 electric poles, one with a meter socket. I want to find out what is involved in getting electric service going. There used to be a mobile home (which is gone). I will be living in an RV until I build my house (maybe in a few years). The power company said the socket needed to be inspected and gave me a number for the Cass County Inspector office. Called them and they say they don't inspect in Bates county. The runaround has begun! Still working on figuring this one out.


----------



## fritz

obleo+6 said:


> We're in south central Ozark County and love it. No Restrictions, no building permits, burn our trash outside on non-windy days...zip, nada, zich, nothing to be concerned about. Land prices are good, taxes for 27 acres is 189.00 a YEAR! Water table a bit deep but we have a well and are doing fine...no problems.
> 
> We're about 90 mins from Springfield, 20 mins from Ava and just north of Gainesville. Wayyy off the main road and we have neighbors but we can't see them and they can't see us, but we watch out for each others "stuff" when one of us is gone. Good people here.
> 
> Wish we found this place 20 years ago, but I'll take what the good Lord gives me any time!
> 
> Hope you find your "perfect place".


Hello, you aren't too far from us it sounds, we are close to A hwy off 5. Wish we had more property, 10 acres, and unfortunately can see our neighbors but they are ok. we looked down around wasola but could not find anything that was perfect so settled here.


----------



## fritz

obleo+6 said:


> We're in south central Ozark County and love it. No Restrictions, no building permits, burn our trash outside on non-windy days...zip, nada, zich, nothing to be concerned about. Land prices are good, taxes for 27 acres is 189.00 a YEAR! Water table a bit deep but we have a well and are doing fine...no problems.
> 
> We're about 90 mins from Springfield, 20 mins from Ava and just north of Gainesville. Wayyy off the main road and we have neighbors but we can't see them and they can't see us, but we watch out for each others "stuff" when one of us is gone. Good people here.
> 
> Wish we found this place 20 years ago, but I'll take what the good Lord gives me any time!
> 
> Hope you find your "perfect place".





Pony said:


> I wonder if I pass your place when I'm driving down 5 to Gville a couple of days a week... My main office is in Ava, and we live about 15 miles northeast of there.


Hello, we are also close, southwest of ava not too far from A hwy. Be interested in talking to you and the others. I'm friends with a few folks up in seymour that have the meetings but can't make the meetings. sounds like they have great ideas though and the folks that I have met are very nice.


----------



## jason400

Sounds awesome and what I am looking for. One more year and should have enough $$ to buy 20-30 acres out right. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Pony

fritz said:


> Hello, we are also close, southwest of ava not too far from A hwy. Be interested in talking to you and the others. I'm friends with a few folks up in seymour that have the meetings but can't make the meetings. sounds like they have great ideas though and the folks that I have met are very nice.


I only know a couple folks up Seymour way; DH works in Seymour, though. 

There's quite a strong goat raising population here, too.


----------



## OC40

Thought I would ask about Newton County, inlaws are selling us hard on being there once I retire. College location for the kids about an hour & change to springfield. We are looking for about 10 acres, small hobby farm sorta thing.


----------



## coolrunnin

OC40 said:


> Thought I would ask about Newton County, inlaws are selling us hard on being there once I retire. College location for the kids about an hour & change to springfield. We are looking for about 10 acres, small hobby farm sorta thing.


Newton county has some really good land deals, some parts of the county have excellent ground some not so much...lol Point is you can find whatever suit's you within the county.

As far as universities Joplin has a pretty good one a whole lot closer than Springfield. And a really good community college network


----------



## big rockpile

oldasrocks said:


> Rock, whats wrong with Laclede couty. We like it here. Lebanon has most everything we need and Springfield is close for anything else. People are friendly and traffic isn't too bad.
> 
> DNDweeks, Why not buy a camper and find someplace safe to park it when you're not on the property? These days campers are cheap.


 Nothing wrong with Laclede County. Very different than Dallas County. Dallas County can be very close to the Movie Deliverance, you just don't mess with the wrong people. And yes they will steal what is not nailed down and burn your place, sometimes it don't matter if you are there or not.

Ozark County we had a member on here got run and burnt out of that county.

Course these counties are not going to post in the Local Paper they will do these things and they will be nice to your face. Oh Laclede County my Ex Wife uncle was drug to death because he was Native American. Nothing was done about it.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

obleo+6 said:


> We're in south central Ozark County and love it. No Restrictions, no building permits, burn our trash outside on non-windy days...zip, nada, zich, nothing to be concerned about. Land prices are good, taxes for 27 acres is 189.00 a YEAR! Water table a bit deep but we have a well and are doing fine...no problems.
> 
> We're about 90 mins from Springfield, 20 mins from Ava and just north of Gainesville. Wayyy off the main road and we have neighbors but we can't see them and they can't see us, but we watch out for each others "stuff" when one of us is gone. Good people here.
> 
> Wish we found this place 20 years ago, but I'll take what the good Lord gives me any time!
> 
> Hope you find your "perfect place".


 At one time I wanted to move there, my wife says we are getting too old to deal with the hills.

I've been camping down there Caney Mountain all by myself. Very nice feeling closer to my Heavenly Father.







big rockpile


----------



## obleo+6

fritz said:


> Hello, we are also close, southwest of ava not too far from A hwy. Be interested in talking to you and the others. I'm friends with a few folks up in seymour that have the meetings but can't make the meetings. sounds like they have great ideas though and the folks that I have met are very nice.



You just might be a hop, skip and a jump from me. We're off HWY A back up in the hills a ways. We only get to Seymour every couple of months for a Shetlers run, it's quite a drive for us from here.

Pony, what's your office in Ava, if you don't mind me asking. We only go to town a couple times a month but would be nice to meet others in the area. Are you in Wasola? That's about 3-4 miles from me if you are.

Anyone game? PM me for a meet-up sometime, somewhere. Ava seems to be a good place or down in Gainesville. Got another gentleman and his wife who live close to West Plains that can make it to Gainesville for a meet n greet. Lemme know!


----------



## fritz

Pony said:


> I only know a couple folks up Seymour way; DH works in Seymour, though.
> 
> There's quite a strong goat raising population here, too.


yes, lots of goats! we have 3 nannys that need freshened for milk, alpine and alpine saanen.


----------



## fritz

obleo+6 said:


> You just might be a hop, skip and a jump from me. We're off HWY A back up in the hills a ways. We only get to Seymour every couple of months for a Shetlers run, it's quite a drive for us from here.
> 
> Pony, what's your office in Ava, if you don't mind me asking. We only go to town a couple times a month but would be nice to meet others in the area. Are you in Wasola? That's about 3-4 miles from me if you are.
> 
> Anyone game? PM me for a meet-up sometime, somewhere. Ava seems to be a good place or down in Gainesville. Got another gentleman and his wife who live close to West Plains that can make it to Gainesville for a meet n greet. Lemme know!


Hello, we are off a county road that dumps out on A hwy.. get our raw milk and non gmo meats from a farm over that way and there is a great blueberry farm up there too... you make it to the farmers market on sat??? 

I have met a few of the folks that do the prepardness meetings in seymour nice people, some good ideas. I can't make their meetings, bad time of the day for me, feeding time. 

looking for a bigger timbered piece of property, this one paid off but not enough privacy/seclusion.


----------



## obleo+6

I'm thinkin', as the crow flies, we're practically neighbors! 

Are you talking about the Farmers Market in Ava? Yeah, love it! There's a lady there that makes THE BEST anti-itch soap...I try to buy a dozen or so every summer...very allergic to poison ivy and chiggers and ticks and, and, and...lol.

Sent you a pm...we're retired so any time is good for us.


----------



## Growing_Greene

Madison County, MO is good. Low taxes, no restrictions. The land prices are low, and it's pretty country, lots of National Forest. Plus it's still an easy drive to St.Louis for your big city needs.


----------



## maxis24

What do you guys think of St Francois county? I'm trying to avoid Jefferson county and the meth heads as much as possible.


----------



## Vikestand

maxis24 said:


> What do you guys think of St Francois county? I'm trying to avoid Jefferson county and the meth heads as much as possible.


You're not going to avoid meth heads too much in St. Francois County. 


The meth thing is more of a generalization. There is a bigger heroin in West County(land of the well doers) than there is meth in the rural areas. Do you have people who use it? Ofcourse. 

I live about 10 miles south of the Jefferson County line in Sainte Genevieve County. We have one of the nicest school districts and community in the state. I lived in KC during my college years and in West County while working in Ofallon. I grew up here in Sainte Genevieve. NOT ONCE in all of my life have I had while living here, with a "meth head". I moved back home to get out of the city life after my father passed away. Bought the land and house I grew up on. 

Anyways, for counties outside of the city but still close enough also look at Sainte Genevieve or Saint Francois County.


----------



## Pony

obleo+6 said:


> Pony, what's your office in Ava, if you don't mind me asking. We only go to town a couple times a month but would be nice to meet others in the area. Are you in Wasola? That's about 3-4 miles from me if you are.
> 
> Anyone game? PM me for a meet-up sometime, somewhere. Ava seems to be a good place or down in Gainesville. Got another gentleman and his wife who live close to West Plains that can make it to Gainesville for a meet n greet. Lemme know!


I work at Missouri Ozarks Community Health (MOCH). 

Always up for a meet and greet. We'll be having our annual SPring Fling on May 23, God willing.


----------



## Growing_Greene

Honestly, I would avoid St Francois county. You still have some drug problems, plus there has become a lot of government overreach. Their prices and taxes have also gone up a lot. 

If you're not fond of Madison I would suggest Bollinger. Perry and St Genevieve are also nice, but their prices and government interference are increasing as well.


----------



## Vikestand

Growing_Greene said:


> Honestly, I would avoid St Francois county. You still have some drug problems, plus there has become a lot of government overreach. Their prices and taxes have also gone up a lot.
> 
> If you're not fond of Madison I would suggest Bollinger. Perry and St Genevieve are also nice, but their prices and government interference are increasing as well.


Explain the government interference comment about Sainte Genevieve and Perryville? :bored:


----------

